# الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )



## M a r i a m (10 يونيو 2008)

اهلا بيكوا اصحابي وصحاباتي
انا حذرت وقولت اللى قلبه ضعيف بلاش يدخل
وقد اعزر من بنجر​ 
دى صورة لمنزل تركوه اصحابه بسبب الجن
انظر اللى باب هذه الحجرو ودقق النظر
يقال ان فى ظلام هذه الحجرة جنى دقق النظر كويس
*وحاول أن تراه ركز فى الباب جيدا لمدة نصف دقيقة ..*​ 



 
:smil16:​ 
30:30:30:​


----------



## cuteledia (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

*حرااااااام عليكي يا يارا ليه بس كده عملنالك ايه
بس مقبولة منك يا قمر ... تعيشي وتخوضينا
شكرا يا سكر ... يسوع يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههه
معلش اتجنيت شوية وزهقت من الطيبة
وقولت اخضكوا شوية 
معلش ياقمر تعيشي وتاخدى غيرها
والف سلامة عليكي من الخضة_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

تصدقى يا ياااااااارا العفريت اللى معدى ده فى شبه منك 

بس مش تقولى لحد :new6:

اه صحيح نسيت اقولك خضتيتنى هههههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياسلام ياختى؟
شبهي انا؟
وهو انتى شوفتيني منين؟ :smil16:
يابنتى دول شبه واحدة صاحبتنا كدة لما حد بيحي يخوفهم بيقولوا روح يارب تشوف العفريتة .............30:​


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

*هههههههههههههههههه
منك لله يا بعيدة
هى ناقصة
الواحد ضايع خلقة*


----------



## "mony" (11 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مين دى 
انا  بجد اتخضيت جامد 
كنت مفكره انك بتهزرى من عنوان التوبيك 
ثانكس على الخضه الجامده موت دى​


----------



## sarsor (12 يونيو 2008)

*حرام عليك قلبى وقع فى رجلى*


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *منك لله يا بعيدة*
> *هى ناقصة*
> *الواحد ضايع خلقة*


 
_ههههههههههههه_
_سلامتك من الخضة ياقمر :smil16:_
_نورتى ياسكر_
_وانا مبسوطة انك اتخضيت ياحاج كامل 30:_​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يونيو 2008)

"mony" قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مين دى
> انا  بجد اتخضيت جامد
> كنت مفكره انك بتهزرى من عنوان التوبيك
> ثانكس على الخضه الجامده موت دى​



_ههههههههههههههه
معلش تعيش وتاكل غيرها يامونى
نورت الموضوع ياباشا_​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يونيو 2008)

sarsor قال:


> *حرام عليك قلبى وقع فى رجلى*



_هههههههههههه
معلش ياسرسور 
:hlp::hlp::hlp:
نورتى الموضوع ياسكر_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

اخص عليكي يا يارا كدا برده
حرامي عليكي كنت بقول انك بنت كويس ليه يا بنتي بس كدا
روحي بس تعالي بسرعه
ميرسي يا قمر علي الرعب دا​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههههههههه
معلش مش بقدر اقعد بعقلي اليوم كله
لازم اتجنن شوية واعمل حاجة خارقة للعادة
والحمد لله نجحت فى مهمتى

هههههههههههههه
مش لازم تاخدى على الطيبة دى على طول

نوووووووووووووورتى الموضوع ياسكرتى​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

ههههههههههههههههههه
هوه انا شفت حاجه معديه كده بسرعه 
تقريبا هوه ده الجن 
هههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع يايارا ​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههههه
لا مينفعش معايا السررررررررررررررعة
ركز جامد ياكوكو
لازم تشوف الجن
وتتخض علشان اطمن على مستقبلي
وعلى مفعولى هنا

هههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع ياباشا​_


----------



## kokielpop (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

*يامى ركبى بتخبط على الجيران من الخضة​*


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يونيو 2008)

_هههههههههههههههههههه
معلش ياكوكى نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​_


----------



## kokielpop (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

*​*


----------



## kokielpop (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

على فكرة انا ولد يا يارا :nunu0000: 	:nunu0000:


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يونيو 2008)

_اووووووووووووووو
سووووووووووووووورى بجد
انا اسفة افتكرتك بنت
معلش ياباشا​_


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 يونيو 2008)

حلوة بس اتخووووووووووووووووووووووووغ
شكرا وردة​


----------



## M a r i a m (14 يونيو 2008)

_هههههههههههههه
معلش يابنوتة تعيشي وتاكلى غيرها
نورتى ياقمر​_


----------



## M a r i a m (14 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يا algerien لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## emy (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

_بسم الصليب _
_اتخضيت _
_ربنا يسامحك يا يارا بجد_​


----------



## M a r i a m (15 يونيو 2008)

_هههههههههههههههه
معلش ياقمر تعيشي وتاكلى غيرها
نوووووووووووووورتى ​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _ههههههههههههه​_
> _لا مينفعش معايا السررررررررررررررعة_
> _ركز جامد ياكوكو_
> _لازم تشوف الجن_
> ...


 



طيب وانا اعمله ايه هوه الالى معدى بسرعه 
اوقفه يعنى 
لو سمحت ياجن استنى لما اشوفك 
ههههههههههههههههههه
من ناحيه الخضه انا مش بخاف من الحاجات دى 
وبالنسبه كمان لمستقبلك ماتقلقيش 
ههههههههههههههه
اما بالنسبه للمفعول فا انا شايف انوا عمل مفعول مع باقى الاعضاء 
وده خبر كويس 
ههههههههههههههه
ده نورك انتى ياباشا ​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

_هههههههههههههه
ماشي ماشي
بتحايلني ؟
اوكى
هنشوف هنزل تانى ونشوف هتتخض ولا لا؟
لازم اطمن برضه على الكل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​_


----------



## الخضر (11 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتخوف بس حلوه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

*انا بقالى 4 ساعات و مطلعليش حاجة غير من دقيقتين
ههههههههه

شكرا على الخضة يا يارا​*


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2008)

الخضر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بتخوف بس حلوه



_ميرسي ياالخضر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *انا بقالى 4 ساعات و مطلعليش حاجة غير من دقيقتين​*
> *ههههههههه*​
> 
> *شكرا على الخضة يا يارا*​


 
_هههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_لا يبقي مكنتش مركز ياروكى_
_او ممكن يكون الجن هو اللى خاف مدام كدة:smil15:_
_نورت الموضوع ياباشا_​


----------



## كوك (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

لالالالالا عادى عادى 



ميرسى اوى على موضوع الجميل ده 




وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي يا كوك لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## love my jesus (12 يوليو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه
ليه كده حرام عليكى ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2008)

_هههههههههههه
معلش بقي
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## boshra_aziz2006 (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

ليه الخضه دى يسوع يباركم


----------



## M a r i a m (14 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي بشرة لردك واحنا اسفيت لازعاجك
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## red_pansy (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

*اشوووووووووووف فيكى ست اشهر  :ranting::ranting:*

*وانا قال فاكرة صورة كدة محطوطة وبركز قال وفجاة اشتوت فشتوت لقيتها فى وشى اهىء اهىء :a82::a82:*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه  ميرسى يابطة :gun:*​


----------



## نيرو (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

انا قلبي وقف عن الدق لمدة 10 ثواني
لو اكتر من كدة كانت هتبقي سكتة قلبية
هههههههههههه شكرا مرمورة بجد شقية.


----------



## M a r i a m (14 يوليو 2008)

_هههههههههه
معلش يانيرو انا حذرت الاول
واقد اعزر من بنجر
ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## BITAR (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الجن الجن الجن  (اللى قلبه ضعيف ميدخلش )*

*لا*
*بس*
*جنان *
*جنان*
*يعنى*
*شكرا يا y_a_r_a*​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياأستاذ بيتر
مش جديد عليا
بس الحمد لله عقلت شوية صغنين
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## dodoz (20 يوليو 2008)

ياسلام اده هو انا عملتلك حاجة عشان تعملى فيا كده مع ذلك عاوزة اقولك
الصورة جامدة مووووووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي دودز لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أنا لا أخاف

لكن هخاف هذه المره عشان خاطرك

شكرا ليكى​*​


----------



## +meriet+ (29 أغسطس 2008)

انا كنت حضيع ايه الخضة ده


----------



## M a r i a m (29 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*​
> 
> *أنا لا أخاف*​
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياالنهيسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (29 أغسطس 2008)

+meriet+ قال:


> انا كنت حضيع ايه الخضة ده


 هههههههههههههههههه
سلامتك من الخضة ياميريت
معلش بقي استحميلني
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أغسطس 2008)

*اخص عليكي يا وحشه يا شريره *
*بجد اتخضيت *
*اهي اهي *
*بس علي فكره العفريت احلي منك بقي *
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر علي القلب التمام دا*​


----------



## M a r i a m (29 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دايما ظالمانى كدة ماليش دعوة انا حلوة
هاتيلي مصاصة بقي علشان تصالحيني
هههههههههههههه
اى خودعة بقي علشان تتعرفى انى حونينة وغلبانة
ومبسوطة فيكي:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_ايه الناس اللى قلبها ضعيف ديه؟

هههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى كتيييير




​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اعوز بالللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله
ماشى يا يارا
متشكرين على الخضه دى
تعيشى وتخضينا ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Starmoon (14 أكتوبر 2008)

و الله كنت عارفة       عسل


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ايه الناس اللى قلبها ضعيف ديه؟​_
> __
> _هههههههههه_
> _ميرسى ليكى كتيييير_
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع ياتونى​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> اعوز بالللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله​
> ماشى يا يارا
> متشكرين على الخضه دى
> 
> تعيشى وتخضينا ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 ميرسي كوكى لردك ومرورك الجميل
تعيشي وتاخدى غيرها​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

starmoon قال:


> و الله كنت عارفة عسل


 هههههههههههههه
ميرسي​


----------



## dark_angel (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*كووووووووووووووووول انا قطعت الخلف يالهوى*​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه
الف سلامة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 أغسطس 2012)

*القلب سليم بصراحه لكن الحاجات التانيه راحت باي باي*​


----------



## بخيت هرمينا (15 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه


----------

